# Chum-Packbait?



## Hank Johnson (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm just getting back into fishing recently and haven't seen much about using packbait for cats, mostly carp. Also I know people use "wheatie balls" for catfish bait and also have problems keeping chicken liver on the hook when casting. So if I made a packbait that was mostly wheaties and used it around chicken liver wouldn't that work as chum AND a way to keep the liver on the hook while casting? Just a thought I had and want to know if this is common or if others have tried it?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

shad or skipjack is the only way to go.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

sounds like a great way to catch channels in the 1 to 4 pound range. If thats what your looking for go for it. It should work great!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Hank Johnson said:


> I'm just getting back into fishing recently and haven't seen much about using packbait for cats, mostly carp. Also I know people use "wheatie balls" for catfish bait and also have problems keeping chicken liver on the hook when casting. So if I made a packbait that was mostly wheaties and used it around chicken liver wouldn't that work as chum AND a way to keep the liver on the hook while casting? Just a thought I had and want to know if this is common or if others have tried it?


What is a packbait? BTW: I recently read that packing livers in salt will make them last on the hook better. I might have read it here and I'm having a senior moment.


----------

